# Auxillary and Emergency Heat



## MechanicalDVR (Jun 23, 2007)

As this is supposed to be a site for contractors to exchange ideas, I take any info that comes from a guy selling something and posts his own links repeatedly with a grain of salt. Nothing like some free advertising, huh? I have read many of your posts "heat pro" and I haven't been impressed yet. And to see that all yours posts have a link from "heatpro" at the bottom just seems to much like masterbation. MD on the other hand, has made an impression as someone who tries to give out good info and references without having anything for sale. And overall he comes off as very knowledgable in many fields of endeavor.


----------



## HeatPro (Dec 11, 2007)

Well, thanks for your opinion, it isn't to often that a "friend" will give a candid opinion of another's character. I'm sorry I am not up to your high standards. I will endeavor to improve my writing. You never know who is trying to influence an election. Perhaps this person will be more to your approval when you meet: 
http://www.heatpro.us/author/harold.htm


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Jun 23, 2007)

HeatPro said:


> Well, thanks for your opinion, it isn't to often that a "friend" will give a candid opinion of another's character. I'm sorry I am not up to your high standards. I will endeavor to improve my writing. You never know who is trying to influence an election. Perhaps this person will be more to your approval when you meet:
> http://www.heatpro.us/author/harold.htm


It's really hard to live down a bad first impression. Do you ever post an answer without a www heatpro link? Are you so full of yourself that it's impossible?


----------



## HeatPro (Dec 11, 2007)

On the other hand, from the URL's that you post, which ones are like mine that have over 300 pages of FREE education or don't advertise for expensive seminars, computer programs at three times the price, or books at 3 times the price? I don't know how you drew a first impression that I didn't know HVAC, as that is what I was posting about. Maybe you could enlighten me, now that you are telling me what all my faults are.

Should I stop offering my web site and opinions for free? I feel I offer real information for people to learn. Perhaps I can learn from your severe criticism.


----------



## wrenchman (Jan 5, 2008)

MechanicalDVR said:


> It's really hard to live down a bad first impression. Do you ever post an answer without a www heatpro link? Are you so full of yourself that it's impossible?


 
Marine, give the guy a break, he was in the Air Farce ,geez. And now he lives in Ocean Cty. Haven't you heard about the water down there?


----------



## HeatPro (Dec 11, 2007)

Yeah, please. Since I developed the third eye from the Oyster Creek water, I haven't seen things the same since ...


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 22, 2007)

HeatPro said:


> Yeah, please. Since I developed the third eye from the Oyster Creek water, I haven't seen things the same since ...


When is the last time you actually were out in the field and did any on the job troubleshooting? Just curious, not busting. I see where all of you are coming from. If you think guys in the trades aren't confrontational, your off key a tad.


----------



## HeatPro (Dec 11, 2007)

*Competition breeds ?*

Thursday.

But I do catch the drift ...
The second a person retires after 50 years of the trade ...
or even before then when the person becomes state certified as an HVAC instructor for having at least 5 years of the trade on the job as a contractor for recommendations, they suddenly have to know they are teaching because they can't do. So instead of active tradesmen learning from a contractor who is willing to teach competitors to make a better trade situation by heading off problems for customers , they study under factory reps who never had experience on the job at night at ad service seminars, and might write magazine articles and books. It's just the way it is among contractors who are on web sites who are competing for customer building contractors through giving their opinions, instead of just advertising for bids.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Exactly why is it you feel the need to be so confrontational anyhow? Certainly we've all seen your type before, and I think it's a shame. A fellow who could otherwise be a good educator, contributor, and mentor that almost goes out of his way to raise the ire of others. Seems a little counterproductive, and I just don't understand why some choose that route.


----------



## HeatPro (Dec 11, 2007)

Tell me what I did to make several people here insult me, so I can correct it. Is it possible there is some truth in the idea that when you insult someone directly that confrontation results? Return the list from this thread where I insulted someone. As you say, the readers will judge. Here are the barbs thrown at me so far:



> Really uncool to use the effort of others for your enrichment. Since you have so many pages, it seems likely to me that there are going to be other examples. I took the liberty of archiving your entire site just now.
> You seem to have an awful lot of pages dedicated to flamers and character assassinators. Guess you've been well loved in other forums in the past too, eh? Surely you realize that by your age that there are certain personality types that just raise the hackles of others. Maybe you're one of them?
> I have read many of your posts "heat pro" and I haven't been impressed yet. And to see that all yours posts have a link from "heatpro" at the bottom just seems to much like masterbation.
> Are you so full of yourself that it's impossible?
> ...


----------



## HeatPro (Dec 11, 2007)

> I see where all of you are coming from. If you think guys in the trades aren't confrontational, your off key a tad.
> Exactly why is it you feel the need to be so confrontational anyhow?


You are right that guys in the trade are confrontational. It is ordinary gang behavior to 'gang bash' a newbie, just as it is to have bashing going on in the political debates when competing. The only reservations I have about doing so are that it is selfish abusive behavior that really doesn't serve the forum nor the contractors that are looking for answers instead of politics.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

HeatPro said:


> Here are the barbs thrown at me so far:





mdshunk said:


> Really uncool to use the effort of others for your enrichment.


I am beside myself, wondering how you justify plagiarizing another person for your own enrichment, without so much as a source citation? That's not a barb. That's a statement of fact. Certainly that information could have been composed from independent and manufacturer sources, and indeed out of your own head. Instead, it appears you more or less did a straight cut and paste off another man's site. The cut and paste of the parenthetical commentary that accompanied each of those terminal designations makes it clear to me. 

Ever see the Wizard of Oz? Certainly we all have. I put you in the character role of the man behind the curtain.


----------



## HeatPro (Dec 11, 2007)

OK. I'll let you win with that statement. Your behavior here was so predictble that it was written on my site years ago:
http://www.heatpro.us/flametree/documents/F5F0E68A060E365456FAC357500AC77B0C466B31.html


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

HeatPro said:


> OK. I'll let you win with that statement. Your behavior here was so predictable that it was written on my site years ago:
> http://www.heatpro.us/flametree/documents/F5F0E68A060E365456FAC357500AC77B0C466B31.html


Predictable, in that people have told you how you are before? Nice. 

If you're troubled at the barbs you think are thrown at you, you might want to ask yourself what it is you did. It's certainly not normal treatment of a newbie here. I did a brief look around the net, and it seems that you draw the ire of folks on a fairly regular basis. The common denominator seems to be you.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

Bump for a Jersey guy who's going to be getting a bill from an HVAC guy in North Carolina because the Jersey guys never seen a heat pump with emergency heat function before and tried to hook-up his parents up with a fancy new digital/ programable t-stat over the holiday.

bumpity, bump-bump!


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

mdshunk said:


> Um, no.... aux heat and em heat are two different things from the controls standpoint, and assume the compressor is squared away already. The aux heat, from a controls standpoint, comes on as second stage if the compressor can't keep up. The exact staging and amount of which is sometimes controlled by outdoor stats. . Emergency, from a controls standpoint, shuts off the compressor and throws on all available backup heat without regard to the status of any outdoor stats that might exist. AUX and EM could be the same, but not necessarily.
> 
> On second thought, never mind.


Usually, the aux kicks in becuase the set temp inside is > 3 degrees from the room temp. I don't know of too many systems where an outdoor temp sensor determines weather w2 kicks in. All of the staging stuff is determined by the stat inside.The outdoor temp sensors usually determine defrost cycles or lock out of the compressor for a duel fuel setup. 

Aux is basicly a jumper with r,w, and y. When changed to e heat, y is out of the circuit. If there is a two stage stat, then one needs hook up w2 with the extra elements based on the wiring directions of the air handler (the brown wire on Goodman units). Then, jumper w2 &e.

If there is only one stage of strip heat, jumper w & e. There is no reason to mess with w2. The "emergency heat" light is just a quirk of the t-stat in question.


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

I didn't see the dates. Talk about being late to a party.


----------

